# restoration of Jockey cycle question



## Gking (Jun 24, 2013)

We have a Jockey cycle we are restoring. (It was already repainted once in the early 80's - so "original paint is best" ship has already sailed. Anyway....my question is about the tires....it still has it's original tires - should I replace them or leave them alone? It is hard to ride because the tires have no tread whatsoever.


----------



## then8j (Jun 24, 2013)

Sweet, don't get to see too many of these wartime relics! I have one in a box waiting patiently for me to put it back together. 

I guess the back tires spin out alot and wear the tread down to nothing, my rear tires are bald too. Personally I'm going to replace them with identical hard tires if I can find them. 

Have you looked up the history of these trikes?


----------



## Gking (Jun 25, 2013)

We are researching now. We will start looking for hard tires....guess I'll start att he local bike stores?


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's a little bit of info on the Jockey Cycle:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Jockey-Cycle/

http://yesterdaysmemories.dirtybutter.com/2011_04_01_archive.html

Dave


----------



## kz1000 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have one of those I would sell if any interest. Rick


----------



## Kidbic (Dec 3, 2013)

*J. E. Donalson Jockey Cycle*

I've also been doing some research on these, and it's been tough work.  What I learned is that this company was started in the late 1930's.  They made toys and several other items.  They filed for a patent, but not sure it was ever granted, as the toy was thought to be too dangerous.  If the child were to get going too fast down a hill with no brakes and the thing bucking like mad - well, you get the point.  Lots of bumps & bruises.

So, with the war effort in full swing the company was forced to convert it's operations to make parts for uncle Sam or face a large fine.  They stopped making toys and started making parts for the government.  At some point after that the company went out of business.  Not many of these cycles were made and it's unknown how many are still out there.  Finding parts for restoration has proved difficult for me as well. 

Mine is actually in very good condition.  Missing only the handle bar.  Some folks said that a few were shipped without the bar due to the government crack down on the use of steel during the war, but not sure if that is accurate.  I came across a ad from a catalog depicting the Jockey Cycle as sold back in the early 1940's, and it appeared to come with Baby Moon Hub Caps - similar to what you see on a VW Bug.  They appeared to be about 6" in diameter.  Mine are missing those as well.  

Mine has original paint and works perfectly.  I found it at an estate sale in Washington State.  The gentleman was said to have had it for a number of years.  No one (including me) had any idea what it was or its rarity.  So, I'm torn on restoring it or leaving in it's current state.  I do need a tire and handle bar.  The tire is the thing that's got me stumped.  I have not seen many 16" x 1/75" Clipper Puncture Proof Tires sold in the past few years.  And, I only need one. Ideas?


----------



## Kidbic (Dec 3, 2013)

*Nice!  Yours is the first I've seen with the hub caps!  Can you measure them for me?*



Gking said:


> We have a Jockey cycle we are restoring. (It was already repainted once in the early 80's - so "original paint is best" ship has already sailed. Anyway....my question is about the tires....it still has it's original tires - should I replace them or leave them alone? It is hard to ride because the tires have no tread whatsoever.View attachment 102007




I'm sure under all that paint, those hub caps are chrome.  I'd love to see an up close photo to see how they attach to the rims, and a measurement of the diameter of caps.  Thanks!!! Kevin


----------

